#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  Dangerous Building Practices in Thailand

## dirtydog

Heres my favourite, Thai scaffolding, little pieces of wood tied up with bits of old string  :Smile: 




> 






> 


now dont that just make you cringe  :Smile:

----------


## in4zip

yep dawg, your pics bring back memories of when I first go to Los and built meself my own two story gaff near the beach.. being fresh in from civilization and a builder by profession.. once my workers started on the elevated  formwork .. I started getting a bit frantic (and terrified by an eventual lawsuit) imagining one of the poor blokes falling off the scaffolding (if we are allowed to call -scaffolding- a few bamboo poles tied together by plastic string) .. so I approached my foreman and asked what would happen if one of the workers came tumbling down. The good fellow, without skipping a beat, said: " we'll just replace him with somebody else " WTF   :Shock:

----------


## dirtydog

heres another favourite,the vicious nasty bstard angle grinder, I really have know idea how many workers i have taken to hospital for injuries from one of these beasties, now the first thing thais are taught about these is to take the safety guard off, now obviously the company who built this spent thousands upon thousands developing this safety guard, i have quite a collection of them, everytime i buy a new grinder i get a free safety guard to keep in the tool cabinet, these are all in brand new condition if anybody is interested  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Now here is a nice picture, this chap has his ladder, which he obviously built himself out of some old scraps of wood resting on sukimvit road, but do note that he is wearing a safety helmet and safety flip flops  :Smile:

----------


## Fabian

I especially like the safety flip flops.

----------


## dirtydog

This is on my land and as you can see I follow the thai safety code quite stringently.

----------


## Fabian

Nice pond.

----------


## IsaanAlex

Hey dd,

I see some potential for that wall to come down on your worker (like we talked about). Mind going over to the other side and giving it a push for us?

IA
PS. Don't forget the pics.   :Very Happy:

----------


## dirtydog

Ahhh, that's my wall IA, cost me a lot of money did that, anyway here's some nice pictures of guys relying on rope, this first picture doesn't look too dangerous does it.

----------


## dirtydog

Oh Dear, It's seven or eight storeys high, thank god for that thick bit of string  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

What are these crazy foks doing we ask ourselves, all will be revealed  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Well it just so happens that they are window cleaners in Bangkok, lovely job for a couple of hundred baht per day  :Smile:

----------


## smullenpe

> heres another favourite,the vicious nasty bstard angle grinder, I really have know idea how many workers i have taken to hospital for injuries from one of these beasties, now the first thing thais are taught about these is to take the safety guard off, now obviously the company who built this spent thousands upon thousands developing this safety guard, i have quite a collection of them, everytime i buy a new grinder i get a free safety guard to keep in the tool cabinet, these are all in brand new condition if anybody is interested


Worker seemed to take off the guard even in the states since it's easier for them to cut a notch in a tile or marble saddle. However, I would want to be that worker if on false move was made.

----------


## smullenpe

I gather there are no Union Labors in Thailand.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

There's no labour unions either....(well, if there is, they don't do a fat lot).

----------


## Dougal

Yep, those safety pins ARE the connectors

----------


## smullenpe

Do they have a building code or safety code in Thailand? I don't think so but decided to ask.

----------


## Dougal

Building Regs? If you mean do you have to submit plans, I think it depends where you live. You seem to be able to get away with a lot more upcountry compared to 'organised' cities like Bangkok and Pattaya. Perhaps DD can comment on whether a building inspector actaully comes round to sign off those pier column footings that are supposed to be a meter deep.

In Jan 2005 a seven story building collapsed in Bangkok when a fire broke out - the top three stories had been added illegally. A subsequent government inspection of other building revealed that 3000 were in grave danger of collapse.

I saw one such five story building in Asoke earlier this year where the ground had sunk to such an extent that in several cases the ground floor support columns had torn away from the beams they were supposed to be holding up. 

Safety regs? ROFL

----------


## dirtydog

58.147.98.35

Building inspectors rarely visit a site, the main reason they will visit is if you try to use smaller rebar and stuff like that and they know they can get a backhander out of you  :Smile:

----------


## smullenpe

> 58.147.98.35
> 
> Building inspectors rarely visit a site, the main reason they will visit is if you try to use smaller rebar and stuff like that and they know they can get a backhander out of you


Without a standard building code, how do they determine the size of rebars? Besides, you can use smaller rebars in lieu of larger ones if it's configure properly with addition rebars within reinforce concrete to same required strength.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Without a standard building code, how do they determine the size of rebars? Besides, you can use smaller rebars in lieu of larger ones if it's configure properly with addition rebars within reinforce concrete to same required strength.


You've really got to stop thinking like this when discussing issues in Asia. Basically, they'll do whatever is necessary to make as much money in as short a time as possible. If that means little or no rebar, then so be it. If it means selling their daughters, then so be it....

----------


## smullenpe

> You've really got to stop thinking like this when discussing issues in Asia. Basically, they'll do whatever is necessary to make as much money in as short a time as possible. If that means little or no rebar, then so be it. If it means selling their daughters, then so be it....


You are right when you put it that way. There are no logic in what people in LOS do. Other parts of the Asia such as Korea and Japan, have building codes and set of standards.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Things are better in Korea now, but they still have the occasional bridge or shopping mall collapse because of skimping on construction.

----------


## smullenpe

> Things are better in Korea now, but they still have the occasional bridge or shopping mall collapse because of skimping on construction.


Well, that can happen almost anywhere where contractors cut corners and inspectors overlook the obvious problems. It happen in the states, happen in Israel, it happen in Canada... Many times than not, it's design properly but during construction, plans and specifications weren't implemented. 

Perhaps, I'm bias when it comes to construction since I put into factor of safety to assure structructural stability even with contractor cutting minor corners. However, if contractor don't but moment connection as per engineer, there is no guarantee since factor safety only 1.5. However, it's general practice to put 3.0 to 3.5 factor of safety for earth work since it's not an exact science.

----------


## dirtydog

Here's a couple of pics of some scaffolding we stuck up a couple of days ago, it still aint fallen down yet  :Smile: 





Here you can see in detail the safety standards we adhere to  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Get some shots of 60 stories of that scaffolding in Hong Kong.

----------


## Fabian

Actually in Thailand it is mandatory for construction workers to wear safety flip flops I think.

----------


## dirtydog

One of my staff doing some painting, It's quite high this building, notice the lack of a safety harness  :Smile:

----------


## friscofrankie

Dog, you obviously don't get too upset about this and having worked construction I canremember when safety regs sure rined a decent work day but what's your liability as employer?

----------


## dirtydog

Ahh yes my liability as an employer, who the fok is this dead guy that has just jumped from this really tall building  :Smile: 

Actually only been fined one time by the labour dept, and that was only 10k for dangerous building practices, not a problem here  :Smile:

----------


## friscofrankie

:Smile: Figured as much, had to ask.



> and that was only 10k for dangerous building practices


What the fuck were you doing?  Shooting at 'em while they painted the trim on a 6th floor 'feature'????

----------


## dirtydog

Naaa, the idiot decided to stand on a mains transformer when we were putting up a sign, suffered 30 percent burns, had to stick him in the burns unit in chonburi for a month and then several months of outpatient care. dumb fok...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Naaa, the idiot decided to stand on a mains transformer when we were putting up a sign, suffered 30 percent burns, had to stick him in the burns unit in chonburi for a month and then several months of outpatient care. dumb fok...


I hope you billed him for the medicare.

----------


## Fabian

I am really surprised that the labour department is actually fining employers.

----------


## forreachingme

i would like to mention that the gallon of paint was well protected and fixed there ...they have harnests...

----------


## KevinCorr

I just love this. After years in construction I was really appalled on my first vist to LOS. On the other hand in 30 years as a pipefitter I have never seen a grinder injury. That is, other than eye, which depends on eye, face protection. 
We use em every day, about 25% with shield (when inspectors are around). I wonder why those guys get hurt with them?

----------


## Dougal

Here's a picture that might interest you Smullenpe. Electricty meters are all outside on the nearest lampost where the meter reader and the rain can get at them. The switch on the side is for turning the street light on and off. As you can see it is quite unprotected from the elements. I haven't seen anyone electrocuted yet.

----------


## Dougal

One of our neighbours has put this little hood thingy over his meter, or maybe he just likes to breed hornets.

I think he can't be very romantic becasue you have to admit that there are few things nicer, when the rain is beating down on the roof, than cuddling up to your wife, in the dark after a candle lit dinner, because the power has gone off.

----------


## dirtydog

I normally wait until the power comes on so I can get back on line  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

_Our News is Always New_ *LATEST NEWS*
*Tuesday 10th January 2006**Burmese decorator badly burnt as he comes into contact with power cables.*
At 9am on Tuesday, Police and rescue workers were called to the TS Court Apartments in Soi AR, Central Pattaya after local residents reported a serious accident involving a Burmese painter who had sustained an electric shock. At the scene, rescuers dealt with Mr. Yindi aged 30 who was contracted to paint the outside of the TS Court Apartments. Whilst he was painting, he came into contact with power cables and sustained a shock which luckily did not kill him. The man did sustain serious burns to his left shoulder and was immediately transported to Banglamung Hospital where he is now receiving treatment for 3rd degree burns. He is expected to make a full recovery.

----------


## friscofrankie

Damn! i got four Thais, a ladder, a thirty inch chainsaw and some poor tree goin' at it out under my window and the camera batteries are dead again!!!  Fuckin' tree's winnin'

----------


## dirtydog

*Construction accident kills Thai worker in S'pore* 
*Published on Jan 20 , 2006* 


A Thai worker was killed when part of a brick wall collapsed and pinned him to the ground at a Singapore 


construction site, officials said Friday. 




Promsri Khampan, 41, had been levelling some freshly laid cement when the half-tonne brick slab, part of a retaining 

wall on the uncompleted bungalow, came loose after heavy rain. 




The Singapore Civil Defence Force had to break up the slab before Promsri could be extricated, but efforts to revive him failed. 



Two teams from the Ministry of Manpower are investigating the cause of the accident and checking the safety standards at the rest 

ofthe site. 



Promsri's death came the day after parliament passed a new law to make Singapore a safer place to work. It goes into effect in March 

with the aim of halving the workplace fatality rate. 


The law carries tougher penalties for unsafe practices.

----------


## dirtydog

*Wednesday, March 1, 2006*
*Worker in grave condition after electrocution*

PATONG: In a dramatic accident that took place in full public view, a young man was electrocuted and severely injured on Monday afternoon while hanging off the side of the Thaweewong Rd Post Office, welding a new sign.

A bolt of high-voltage electricity shot through Roong-atit Piboon, 18, from Surat Thani, after he swung his arc welder and accidentally touched an uninsulated power cable. 

K. Roong-atit was hanging by a safety harness from a metal railing attached to the second story of the building, working on the sign below. When he was electrocuted, the harness prevented him from falling, and he slumped, unconscious, over the sign.

Kathu police immediately called the Kusoldham Rescue Foundation, members of which climbed onto the roof of an adjacent bar, brought K. Roong-atit down and rushed him to hospital.

Panya Song-la-or, a worker with the foundation, later told the _Gazette_, “He was still slumped over the advertising sign, supported by his safety harness, when we arrived. His clothes were still burning.” 

K. Roong-atit was taken first to Patong Hospital for emergency first aid and then transferred to Vachira Phuket Hospital.

Theera Phrueksanan, Manager of the Patong Electricity Office, told the _Gazette_, “The accident was caused by negligence. The worker swung his welder and it touched a wire that was not protected by insulating covers.”

The power authority, he explained, provided and installed insulating covers, but workers were supposed to move them as they worked, so as to be continually protected.

“These covers are movable but the proper safety procedure was not observed. They should have been put in place near the working area for maximum protection. A circuit breaker cut the power [after K. Roong-atit touched the cable] but the damage was already done.”

K. Roong-atit is presently listed as being in a “grave” condition with severe burns and possible internal injuries. 

phuket gazette

----------


## Dougal

> K. Roong-atit is presently listed as being in a “grave” condition


Almost as good as the 'Burning Question at Local Crematorium' which appeared in my local paper a few years go.

----------


## dirtydog

Thsi is the local sub police station at the end of Soi Thepasrit, like the way the electric cables go thru the roof and then carry on out thru the otherside  :Smile:

----------


## Curious George

DD,
Thanks for this. I've got to pass this along to my retired electrician brother-in-law in Texas. He was with a local union in Cook County, Illinois (Chicago area). You couldn't even begin to describe the building codes enforced there. Unbelievable!

----------


## Fabian

Why don't they put the cables underground?

----------


## RDN

These guys were welding in Tescos Phuket during normal working hours.

My Thai isn't that good, but I think I heard a little boy saying "Daddy! Look at that bright light! Daddy? Daddy? Where are you daddy? I can't see!"

----------


## Sanuk Canuk

Hilarious thread. Best stupid welding story I have heard of was at a mine in Canada where guys were using Oxy-Acetylene in an operating underground coal mine. The mine was the victim of a large underground explosion a month or so later something like 20-30 miners killed. Mine was shut down.

----------


## dirtydog

Well this movie is from a non 3rd world country, just goes to show things can go wrong anywhere.

----------


## RDN

Bugger! If only I had my camera on me today. I woke up this morning to total silence. No air con. No fan. No electricity. So I went into Rawai on the partly completed new road they are making...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ... to find that workmen had lowered some of the telephone and power lines so that some were hanging very low and others were lying on the side of road.

At the end of a soi next to a 7-11, people on moto-cy's were ducking under these cables - and were kindly assisted by a workman who was treading on some cables that wouldn't lie flat while lifting the others so that they would slide gently over the heads of the riders.

The good news is I saw no bright flashes or dead bodies.

----------


## dirtydog

This picture I took in Koh Chang, the lorry was unloading the digger to get on the ferry, the digger got a bit wrong and swung the front wheels of the lorry over the big ditch to the left on the picture, the lorry driver started screaming at him  :Smile:

----------


## RDN

^^ Here is the 7/11 after the cables had been tidied up - and lifted back onto the poles:

----------


## dirtydog

_Our News is Always New_ *LATEST NEWS*

*Monday 24th September 2006**Construction worker injured as he comes into contact with a live wire on top of a water tower.*
A nasty accident now from a construction site in North Pattaya. Police and rescue workers were called to the location in the early hours of Monday Morning after receiving reports of a man who had received an electric shock and required urgent medical attention. A rescue plan for the victim was put into operation when rescuers realized that he was on the top of a water tank some 30 meters up. The man had sustained burns to his mouth and head and was slowly brought down from the water tower. Fellow workers mentioned that he climbed the water tower to fix a pump which had malfunctioned. As he was tampering with the pump he failed to notice some exposed live wires which made contact with him causing the injuries which are not life threatening.

----------


## Spin

concrete trucks are heavy, especially when they are delivering and are full of concrete :Surprised:  



Its rainy season, so that means the going might get soft.....



In the end they started to dump the concrete in the ditch to lessen the weight of the truck. Women with buckets were scooping up the concrete and moving it by hand to the building site.

----------


## dirtydog

*Construction worker dies in front of friends*
The staff of Regal Hope Villas informed the Pattaya police that a colleague had died in one of the houses at the village, located on Pratamnak Road, and requested the police to come investigate. This incident occurred on 1st December at 6.45 pm.


The police and Sawang volunteers found the place to be a 2 storey townhouse and the body was in front of the stairs to the second floor. 
Mr. Naret, aged 25, a friend of the deceased stated the man is Mr. Somkid, aged 22.  Mr. Naret stated that they were all construction workers who were hired to work on this house. When they were sitting on the stairs working, Mr. Somkid had a heart attack and slid down the stairs to the first floor. When he saw this, he quickly ran out to inform Mr. Anthony Pisher, aged 61, a British national and the owner of the house who then called an ambulance; but they were too late as Mr. Somkid had died.
The police sent Mr. Somkids body out for autopsy to find the cause of death and will contact his relatives.

pattaya people

----------


## Dougal

These two shots are actually from the Royal Palace in Phnom Penh rather than Thai.



These guys are a looong way up.

----------


## dirtydog

Here we have an accident waiting to happen in Ban Chang, a nice ladder made from from rough cut tree branches  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

Not really dangerous but certainly a bit odd

----------


## Dougal

^ That's not Thailand. If it had been a Thai builder he would have turned the light around so it shone in the house.

----------


## Thetyim

> That's not Thailand.


On second look you might be right.
Those bricks don't look thai sized.
I got it from a thai website though

----------


## bradthai

and d.d follows international building code?
good onyou man. must be good to rake in the dough while workers hang from, your words"string"
a good thread.
made bad by your pics of "your" workers following the same practices.

to quote abba...money , money , money.
enjoy your next bonk with .........bought by your business.

----------


## Dougal

> a good thread. made bad by your pics of "your" workers following the same practices.


I don't think there can be many here involved in any sort of business who would be proud of the lack of safety in their workplace but a building site is an area where safety can rarely be imposed without the co-operation of the workers. And the Thais seem to have an almost child like belief that the image of Buddha that they wear round their necks will protect them from everything from bullets to going blind through not using eye protection.

----------


## splitlid

> Originally Posted by bradthai
> 
> a good thread. made bad by your pics of "your" workers following the same practices.
> 
> 
> I don't think there can be many here involved in any sort of business who would be proud of the lack of safety in their workplace but a building site is an area where safety can rarely be imposed without the co-operation of the workers. And the Thais seem to have an almost child like belief that the image of Buddha that they wear round their necks will protect them from everything from bullets to going blind through spanking the monkey too much.

----------


## dirtydog

No accident yet but I'm damn sure I wouldn't be doing this for 200baht per day.



The new Jomtien View Talay condo, yep this is about the 12th floor.

----------


## a. boozer

And I get dizzy standing on a chair!

----------


## Driventowin

> Not really dangerous but certainly a bit odd


Geeez!! Don't you guys have any creativity?? No problem here.....It's a fire escape.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## corvettelover

How many times have you seen a thai welding holding up his hand that in his mind acts as welding glasses as he welds.

----------


## keda

> Originally Posted by bradthai
> 
> a good thread. made bad by your pics of "your" workers following the same practices.
> 
> 
> I don't think there can be many here involved in any sort of business who would be proud of the lack of safety in their workplace but a building site is an area where safety can rarely be imposed without the co-operation of the workers. And the Thais seem to have an almost child like belief that the image of Buddha that they wear round their necks will protect them from everything from bullets to going blind through not using eye protection.


Yes but it's proven that the Buddha does protect them, because they mostly get away with perching precariously on upper stories without even the cheapest basic safety equipment. It is known that the fallers either do not wear Buddha charms or are good people and deserving to return as farangs.

----------


## dirtydog

A few bare wires never done anyone any harm, well apart from the few that have died or been severly burnt.

This is the outside lighting for the big condo as you get to Jomtien beach, wonder if it's live?



And another of their lights.

----------


## Mid

where's the apprentice ?

grab that wire son ..... feel anything ?

no , well don't touch the other folker then , it  'll kill ya .

with apologies to KBW

----------


## Driventowin

Here's my almost 4 year old standing on the side walk next to the electrical meter on the post outside of our house. I had him lift his hand to give you perspective..

The really great thing is that with a child's curosity and their point of view they can see right underneath the protector and it naturally draws their attention for sticks, fingers, whatever..

----------


## Fabian

> And I get dizzy standing on a chair!


I get dizzy looking at that picture.

I wonder if they had done it the same way when they build baiyoke 2.

----------


## dirtydog

You just can't beat Thai bamboo scaffolding, bits of bamboo tied together with some string, no safety helmets, no harnesses, and a nice pair of flip flops each.

----------


## Driventowin

^It's like watching the blooming circus! The monkey show...Mostly related to them climbing like monkey's not actually calling them that...

----------


## dirtydog

You got to love the way Thai people use cranes in Thailand, this place is next to View Talay 6 and is just being built.

----------


## dirtydog

As they widen the road from Pattaya to Jomtien they are getting a crane in to support the electric poles whist the digger digs up around them, of course someone has to tie up the pole with the crane, would you do this mans job for 200baht perday?





Nice big transformer and bare wires and other fun stuff to contend with whilst he tries to wrap the metal cable round the pole for the crane.

----------


## peterpan

H & S is usually limited to a  big sign on a construction site

* Saftey Firts* (sic)

----------


## longgone

are gentlemen here we have the problem. for in England we have very strict health and safety regulations.
this is no good as it weakens the  gene pool by allowing the stupid to survive.
i estimate that by the year 2049 (September) the gene pool will consist of only stupid people working on building sites. because as we all know the stupid go forth and multiply  faster than the intelligent.  ::spin::

----------


## r1 pet

ime a self employed builder ,  you do what you have to do to get a job done,  we are being strangled  by health and safety in the uk  new regulations every week,
i admire these workrers they get over a problem the best way they can with the resourses  available to them , these guye get the job done,

----------


## Fabian

They get the job done by risking their health and life. It just shows how little a life is worth in Thailand.

----------


## globin

> ime a self employed builder ,  you do what you have to do to get a job done,  we are being strangled  by health and safety in the uk  new regulations every week,
> i admire these workrers they get over a problem the best way they can with the resourses  available to them , these guye get the job done,



I agree...too much safety is hazard

----------


## lob

Without a standard building code, how do they determine the size of rebars? Besides, you can use smaller rebars in lieu of larger ones if it's configure properly with addition rebars within reinforce concrete to same required strength.

             kors,  same same but different.

----------


## lob

> Thsi is the local sub police station at the end of Soi Thepasrit, like the way the electric cables go thru the roof and then carry on out thru the otherside


did u hoover up before these pics as it looks very unthai/clean. almost a pun there.lol.

----------


## colinc1

Back to the first story on angle grinders, back here in Oz, one of my workmates
was holding some angle iron with his left hand on the ground, and running an angle grinder along it to clean up the weld, oopsis, the grinder caught his wedding ring and ripped all the flesh right off his finger, had to be amputated, and the clincher was;
he was the union health and safety rep :Smile:

----------


## crazyswede

*Very nice thread this one .. *

----------


## dirtydog

Who would have thought you would need abseiling skills to become a painter in Thailand, note the lack of safety flip flops.

----------


## Nawty

Look like bullet holes

----------


## lom

Too much water added to the paint, saves a few bucks..
Apropos water, love they way they have joined the downpipes from the guttering.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Normally my condo is nice and peaceful being up above the Bangkok cacophony, with a lovely clear vista over the metropolis, but this morning there was a bit of banging going on, and upon venturing onto my living-room balcony with me morning coffee was disgusted to see a big bloody crane about 50 metres in front of it.  :Sad: 

Hopefully won't be more than 13 or so stories high and obstruct my perfect city vista too much.

Anyway, took my early evening scotch and book out there today, only to see a few builders having a good natter out on the end of the crane.



Didn't see one safety line or harness, but suppose they're uncomfortable and a  bit of a nuisance. So there ya go.

A bit later and a big hook comes swinging up off a separate crane and it's reach and grab time.



Hard work this reaching/grabbing lark so up comes another builder.



Never seen white canvas safety boots before, but well, there's always a first.

Up comes an extension so might as well sit back and relax while it's coming up.



Reach and grab time again.



Nearly there, watch the fingers.



Bit of banging later and it's time to release the hook.



Well done lads, time to head off for yer evening Lao Khao.

Am pretty sure that in the coming months as my metropolitan vista is slowly blocked, I'll be treated to all sorts of nice and wonderful aspects of Thai construction. Just hope the female workers accept 200b a day to work topless from 5-6pm. 

My early evening scotch and book time might get more interesting.  :Smile:

----------


## Fabian

Just make sure to keep the pictures coming, especially after you agreed on the topless fee.

----------


## escaped

^^ 


> Anyway, *took my early evening scotch and book out there today*, only to see a few builders having a good natter out on the end of the crane.


mmmhh.think that is clearly visible from the quality of the pictures.

----------


## DrAndy

yes, looking at useless blurred pictures is a safety hazard

----------


## dirtydog

Not so much dangerous for the builders, but dangerous for people driving in the road, generally these areas curve outwards to fend off vehicles that might nudge into them, infact this is the first time I have seen one curving inwards, you catch that at speed and your fuked, wonder what gave the idiots the idea to do it like this.



Its on the new road between Pattaya and Jomtien.

----------


## forreachingme

^ that the new ones, with Beggars wishing well flowers space...

----------


## natalie8

I lie how the yellow line is there to show where the median should be, but.......

----------


## dirtydog

But what gave him the idea to do it completely different to the rest of the world? And of course make it dangerous for vehicles.

----------


## S Landreth

> But what gave him the idea to do it completely different to the rest of the world? And of course make it dangerous for vehicles.






In the states we use crash barrels that are filled with sand to absorb the shock in dangerous areas, like at the start of medians (which DD has posted a picture of). 

I dont know if the Thais who designed the median you see above was thinking about placing a crash barrel there but it does look like it would fit.

Anyway, it is a dangerous design (with or without the crash barrel the curb should be re-worked), but then most all the curbs you see in Thailand are. Most do a straight 90 degrees from the roadway (up to the top of the sidewalk), when they should slope.

----------


## Mid

_Three billboard installers died when they fell  from a suspended platform at the 69th floor of Baiyoke Tower II,  Thailands tallest building, in Ratchathewi district of Bangkok on  Monday._

_Reports said five workers were standing on  the platform installing new printed advertising material on the exterior  of the 89-storey highrise building when the accident occurred._

__

Three die in 69th-storey plunge | Bangkok Post: breakingnews

Full Report in thread here :

https://teakdoor.com/thailand-and-asi...ey-plunge.html (Bangkok: Three die in 69th-storey plunge)

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Maintenance?! Alai wah?!?

----------


## DrAndy

It's when you test to see if your scaffolding cradle has been put together properly

----------

